# Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?



## type_o (17. Januar 2014)

*Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

Hallo, 
ich hab hier noch nen alten Drehpoti zu liegen und wollte diesen gern als Lüftersteuerung einbauen. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob es möglich ist, diesen einfach zwischen die 12V+Leitung zu klemmen. 
Damit meine ich, + vom NT trennen, Poti dazwischen! 
Wenn dies funzt, wieviele Lüfter kann ich damit regeln? 
Geplant wäre die Regelung eines bq SW1 120mm und eines NB Black Silent 2 140mm. 
Bin für fachkundige Ausführungen dankbar! 
Werkzeug zum Löten und Mat. zum Verkabeln ist vorhanden! 

Da ich keine neue HW kaufen will und kann (spare für neues Sys), bitte keine Koment's von wegen: >kauf Dir XYZ, das kannst weiterverwenden< 

Danke schonmal für Hilfe


----------



## clrokr (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehporti anschließen?*

Funktioniert, _aber_...

Der Drehpoti wandelt einfach nur die nicht erwünschte Leistung in Wärme um, außerdem braucht ein Lüfter zum Anlaufen etwas mehr Spannung als er dann zum "weiterlaufen" benötigt. Sinnvoller wäre eine Schaltung mit Transistor/MOSFET. Die hat zwar auch das Wärmeproblem, aber für diese Bauteile gibt es Kühler. Oder ein Schaltregler, der ist effizient.

Beide Varianten sind für dich aber wahrscheinlich als Fertigkauf günstiger. Eine vernünftige Platine bekommst du nicht unter 40€ geätzt, dann noch die Teile... Ne günstige Steuerung bekommst du für ein Viertel.

Ich weiß, dass du das jetzt nicht hören wolltest, also versuchs mal mit nem großen Poti (bei ner langsamen Drehzahl musst du etwa 1W pro Lüfter abführen), aber wunder dich nicht wenn du dich verbrennst.

Und: schau mal, was den Mainboard da zu bieten hat!

clrokr


----------



## type_o (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehporti anschließen?*

MB-Steuerung is keine Option! Ich möchte für OC die volle Leistung und für den 'Hausgebrauch' die Ruhe!  
Das mit der 'Wärme' und nem größeren Poti versteh ich nicht ganz! 
Mein Poti ist von DIESEM Lufi! 
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehporti anschließen?*

Das Teil heißt Potenziometer, ohne R. 

Wenn du volle 12V auf den Lüfter gibts hat der Poti nix zu tun aber wenn du ihn herunterregelst, z.B. 7V dann wandelt der Poti die übrigen 5V in Wärme um.
Noch spannender wirds wenn du den Lüfter komplett herunterregelst, dann muss der Poti die vollen 12V schlucken (in Wärme umwandeln).
Warum ist die MB- Steuerung keine Option? Genau für solche Belange werden Boards mit internen Lüftersteuerungen verbaut. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potenziometer


----------



## type_o (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

Das R is nu raus! thx 
Bei meinem alten MB is nix mit Lufisteuerung!  
Is es den grundsätzlich möglich? Der Poti liegt im Luftstrom das Case, wird also mit gekühlt.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

Freilich ist das möglich, die Frage ist nur ob Dein

Poti die Verlustleistung überhaupt verträgt .


----------



## type_o (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

Deshalb ja der Link vom Lufi! 
Also einfach das Poti in die + Leitung löten?


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

Es geht nicht um Dein Luffi .

Dein Poti muss die Verlustleistung vertragen .


----------



## type_o (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

Der gepostete Lufi aus dem Link besitz ja dieses Poti.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

Ganz einfach, mitte Plus und rechts oder links Abgang zum Fan, Fertig.


----------



## type_o (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

@ Gordon-1979: THX  
Im Anhang sind noch zwei Bilder von meinem 'Drehregler'! 
Ich würde das rote Kabel zur Stromversogung (12v +) löten und das Schwarze zum + Anschluss des Lufi. 
Kann ich da HW schrotten im Gebrauch?


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

Ich sehe hier keinen Anhang .


----------



## type_o (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

@ Gordon-1979: THX  
Im Anhang sind noch zwei Bilder von meinem 'Drehregler'! 
Ich würde das rote Kabel zur Stromversogung (12v +) löten und das Schwarze zum + Anschluss des Lufi. 
Kann ich da HW schrotten im Gebrauch?


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

Wenn du man umlöten keinen Fehler machst kann dir auf lange Sicht nur der Poti kaputtgehen, je nach dem wieviele Lüfter du da ranhängst.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie einen Drehpoti anschließen?*

Max 2 fans pro Poti und nicht mehr als 500 mA.


----------

